# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نحوه تحمل ماسک  افراد دارای تنگی  نفس در گرمای هوا در 4 ساعت سر جلسه کنکور

## zamina

با توجه به گرمی هوا و به خصوص  سر جلسه کنکور به ویزه افرادی که دارای تنگی نفس هستند در سرجلسه کنکور  چه نوع ماسکی باید بزنند که میزان تحملشان بالا برود و دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی امسال با این شرایط شرکت کردند از تجربیات خود بگویند

----------


## Strong_girl

من که ماسک نمیزنم هر چی میخواد بشه

----------


## mehrab98

> با توجه به گرمی هوا و به خصوص  سر جلسه کنکور به ویزه افرادی که دارای تنگی نفس هستند در سرجلسه کنکور  چه نوع ماسکی باید بزنند که میزان تحملشان بالا برود و دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی امسال با این شرایط شرکت کردند از تجربیات خود بگویند


سلام اگه کنکور برگزار شد و مجبور شدید ماسک بزنید از ماسکای جراحی استفاده کنید ، که هم ایمنه تا ۳ ۴ ساعت هم نفس کشیدن باهاشون راحت تره. البته اصلشو پیدا کنید از داروخانه ها و مغازه های لوازم پزشکی.

----------


## Saturn8

من ده دقیقه اول ماسک میزنم بعد درش میارم وافعا خفه میکنه ادمو ولی واقعا امیدوارم عقب بیوفته حرکات خوبی داره اتفاق میوفته.

----------


## Strong_girl

> من ده دقیقه اول ماسک میزنم بعد درش میارم وافعا خفه میکنه ادمو ولی واقعا امیدوارم عقب بیوفته حرکات خوبی داره اتفاق میوفته.


مافیارو دست کم گرفتی

----------


## Paradox2020

> من ده دقیقه اول ماسک میزنم بعد درش میارم وافعا خفه میکنه ادمو ولی واقعا امیدوارم عقب بیوفته حرکات خوبی داره اتفاق میوفته.



 :Yahoo (113): * باز چیشده؟ کی داره چکار میکنه؟ من فقط اینو دیدم امروز* 
_پ.ن : ببخشید میدونم موضوع تاپیک این نیست_

----------


## wext82

درود
به نظرم باید به ماسک زدن عادت کنید...حالا نمیدونم طوری...تو خونه ماسک بزنید...تو ماشین ماسک بزنید...امتحان آنلاین میدید ماسک بزنید...بدن بعد یه مدت عادت میکنه
من تقریبا میشه گفت 3 ماهه که هرروز(به غیر از جمعه) میرم کلاس حضوری ...اون هم به مدت 3 ساعت پشت سر هم  :Yahoo (4): ...خداروشکر کرونا نگرفتم تا حالا  :Yahoo (94): 
اولش خیلی سخت بود ولی الان عادی شده برام  :Yahoo (4):  البته بعضی وقتا آدم خیلی خسته میشه ولی خب چه میشه کرد

گودلاک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yeetmaster

> با توجه به گرمی هوا و به خصوص  سر جلسه کنکور به ویزه افرادی که دارای تنگی نفس هستند در سرجلسه کنکور  چه نوع ماسکی باید بزنند که میزان تحملشان بالا برود و دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی امسال با این شرایط شرکت کردند از تجربیات خود بگویند


*از همین الان باید شروع کنیم به آزمون جامع زدن با ماسک که البته واقعا دهن آدم سرویس میشه
یه آزمون جامع با ماسک زدم, به طور میانگین از هر درسم 10-15 درصد کم شد
مسواک یادتون نره. مسواک نزنید توی ماسکتون یه حالتی رخ میده که هولوکاست دربرابرش حرفی برای زدن نداره

البته اینا تهش در حد حرف میمونن. شاید یکی اسمشو خودخواهی یا هرچیز دیگه ای بزاره ولی 90 درصد داوطلبا سر جلسه ماسکشونو درمیارن. مخصوصا جاهایی که هوای خیلی گرم و شرجی دارن.
نمیشه کسی رو سرزنش کرد چون واقعا هوا جوری گرم میشه که آدم به کرونا و مرگ هم راضی میشه
کولر و پنکه و اینا هم که یوخ* :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mobin.

> من که ماسک نمیزنم هر چی میخواد بشه


الان ماسکه داره میگه مارو دور ننداز . ما اینقدرام بدردنخور نیستیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Strong_girl

> الان ماسکه داره میگه مارو دور ننداز . ما اینقدرام بدردنخور نیستیم


خوشبحالت که میخندی

----------


## سجاد علوی

میگم آخر کنکور 4 ساعته ست یا 3 ساعته 
هیچ جا نشنیدم که صحبت جدی ای در این مورد بکنن
حتی من خودم سعی کردم با بعضی از افراد در این مورد 
حرف بزم بیشتریا حتی نمیدونستن که کنکور 3 ساعتس
اگر کسی اطلاع کاملی راع به این موضوع داره لطفا بگه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

کسیکه نمیتونه ماسک بزنه چطور میخواد پزشک و دندانپزشک و پرستار و ... بشه

----------


## Mobin.

> خوشبحالت که میخندی


چیکار کنم؟ بشینم گریه کنم؟ هی بزنم تو سرم که چرا من باید کنکور بدم؟ اینکارا هیچ کمکی نمیکنه . بنظرم بیخیال بودن بهترین انتقامیه که میتونی از این دنیای ظالم بگیری :Yahoo (105):

----------


## amin.ms

> کسیکه نمیتونه ماسک بزنه چطور میخواد پزشک و دندانپزشک و پرستار و ... بشه


 خلبانی که تو فضای عادی ماسک ضد جاذبه نداره چه خلبانیه اخه

----------


## reza2018

> من که ماسک نمیزنم هر چی میخواد بشه


یک انسان زنده که قبول نشده،بهتر از یک انسان غیر زنده که قبول شده نیست؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> یک انسان زنده که قبول نشده،بهتر از یک انسان غیر زنده که قبول شده نیست؟


تکبیییییییییر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

بازم جای شکر داره تهش میگیم شرکت نمیکنیم برامون سخت کنکور که ۴ ساعت با ماسک و استرس کنکور و بیماری و ... باشه 
ولی خداییش اون کارمند و کارگر و سایر مشاغل که پدر و مادر های منو شماهم هستند اون پزشک ها و پرستار های عزیز که شب و روز دارن زحمت میکشن چی باید بگن ! 
اونا هم چنین اپشنی دارن بگن من ماسک نمیزنم یا اصلا سر کار نمیرم ! 
نگرانی همه عزیزان برای کنکور میفهمم خودم درگیرش هستم ولی بقیه باید چی بگن واقعا ؟ پدری میتونه بگه من بانک نمیرم کار نمیکنم حوصله ۸ ساعت ماسک روی صورت ندارم چی باید بگه !

----------


## natanaеl

> من ده دقیقه اول ماسک میزنم بعد درش میارم وافعا خفه میکنه ادمو ولی واقعا امیدوارم عقب بیوفته حرکات خوبی داره اتفاق میوفته.


ماسک زدن یه جور وظیفه تلقی میشه، شما هم بایستی ماسک بزنی، مثل بقیه
نمیشه سر جلسه با کلی ادم دیگه هرجور دلمون خواست رفتار کنیم، رعایت کنید لطفا.

----------


## Strong_girl

> چیکار کنم؟ بشینم گریه کنم؟ هی بزنم تو سرم که چرا من باید کنکور بدم؟ اینکارا هیچ کمکی نمیکنه . بنظرم بیخیال بودن بهترین انتقامیه که میتونی از این دنیای ظالم بگیری


نمیگم نخند یا چرا میخندی کلا میگم خوشبحالت که خوشحالی من انقدر افسردم که لبخندم نمیتونم بزنم

----------


## natanaеl

> بازم جای شکر داره تهش میگیم شرکت نمیکنیم برامون سخت کنکور که ۴ ساعت با ماسک و استرس کنکور و بیماری و ... باشه 
> ولی خداییش اون کارمند و کارگر و سایر مشاغل که پدر و مادر های منو شماهم هستند اون پزشک ها و پرستار های عزیز که شب و روز دارن زحمت میکشن چی باید بگن ! 
> اونا هم چنین اپشنی دارن بگن من ماسک نمیزنم یا اصلا سر کار نمیرم ! 
> نگرانی همه عزیزان برای کنکور میفهمم خودم درگیرش هستم ولی بقیه باید چی بگن واقعا ؟ پدری میتونه بگه من بانک نمیرم کار نمیکنم حوصله ۸ ساعت ماسک روی صورت ندارم چی باید بگه !


واقعا باهات موافقم، جالبه اکثرا همین افرادی که میگن من ماسک نمیزنم و نمیرم سر جلسه هدفشون رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و پرستاری و امثالهمه، درحالی که یه پرستار به معنی واقعی کلمه سختی میکشه، نه 4 ساعت بلکه بیشتر از 4 ماهه همین وضعیتو داره، قبل از کرونا هم وضعیتشون عالی نبود. کاش این خصلت جوگیر شدن تو ملت شریف ایران نبود :/

----------


## sepehr_a

چهار ساعتی که باید تحلیل کنید فکر کنید رو چجوری با کارمندا یکی می کنید؟من خودم امتحان نهایی دادم از وقتی که ماسک داشتم تا وقتی که در می آوردم سه ساعت یا کمی اینور اون ور طول میکشید وبی سخت ترین لحظاتش همون موقعی بود که امتحان میدادی

----------


## Future

> واقعا باهات موافقم، جالبه اکثرا همین افرادی که میگن من ماسک نمیزنم و نمیرم سر جلسه هدفشون رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و پرستاری و امثالهمه، درحالی که یه پرستار به معنی واقعی کلمه سختی میکشه، نه 4 ساعت بلکه بیشتر از 4 ماهه همین وضعیتو داره، قبل از کرونا هم وضعیتشون عالی نبود. کاش این خصلت جوگیر شدن تو ملت شریف ایران نبود :/


ببخشید یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا ینی واقعا از ساعت ۷ که ما توی حوزه حاضریم و تا ۱۲ونیم تقریبا باید کامل ماسک زده باشیم؟خب ینی این وسط واقعا نیاز نیست توی اون گرما یه چیکه اب بخوریم؟یه شکلات بزاریم دهنمون که قندمون نیوفته؟البته شاید من اشتباه میکنم و باید خودمو عادت بدم که حدود ۵ ساعت هیچی نخورم و ننوشم

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> واقعا باهات موافقم، جالبه اکثرا همین افرادی که میگن من ماسک نمیزنم و نمیرم سر جلسه هدفشون رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و پرستاری و امثالهمه، درحالی که یه پرستار به معنی واقعی کلمه سختی میکشه، نه 4 ساعت بلکه بیشتر از 4 ماهه همین وضعیتو داره، قبل از کرونا هم وضعیتشون عالی نبود. کاش این خصلت جوگیر شدن تو ملت شریف ایران نبود :/


اردیبهشت ماه یادم رفتم بیمارستان شبیه فیلم های آخر زمان بود خیلی ها دم بیمارستان غش کرده بودن و احساس خفگی داشتن ماسک ان ۹۵ بهمون دادن بعد اجازه وارد شدن عده ای دیدم فقط با وایتکس و آب ۲۴ ساعت دارن در و دیوار میشورن چهره پرستار ها پزشک ها خسته و کبود بود وقتی دکتر داشت سیتی منو چک میکرد پیجش کردن که فلان بیمار نیاز به احیا داره دیدم پیجرش بست فکر کردم الان بلند میشه میره دید نکاه تعجب آور من گفت دیگه خسته شدم روزانه چند نفر جلوم مردن کسانی که تا همین دیروز داشتن با من صحبت میکردن و کاری از دست من بر نمیاد گفت مشکلی نداری ولی به هر حال جهت اطمینان دارو های مارالیا و ... برات مینویسم چهره همه اعضای بیمارستان میتونم بگم توش خستگی وحشت و به معنای واقعی پوکیده بودن از کار زیاد کبودی صورت و ... نمیخوام به کسی ایراد بگیرم کنکور شرکت کن نکن ماسک بزن نزن و ... ولی این انتظار از هر مسئولی دارم که چه در زمینه شغلی چه کنکور (چون واقعا همه آش کنکور نیست ) با وضع قوانین مناسب و شرایط خوب و کنترل اوضاع بیماری کمتر بکنن من نمیدونم بچه های کنکوری آیا اصلا پدر و مادرشون سر کار میرن ؟! اصلا هر بار پاشون از خونه میذارن بیرون با هر شغلی با آرامیش میشینن درس میخونن اون بیچاره ها توانایی اینو دارن بگن تعویق بنداز لغو کن سر کار رفتن رو ... 
هیچ ایرادی واقعا به هیچ داوطلبی نمیخوام بگیرم هیچ کس هم نمیخوام قضاوت کنم ولی چند روز پیش یکی از دوستام تعریف کرد فامیلشون برای اینکه کرونا گرفت بود بستری شد چند هفته ای بستری بود هزینه آش شد ۶۰ میلیون ادعا کردن دارو های که نجاتش داده همه تحریم هستن و خارج از ایران میاد واقعا چنین مورد های میبینه به اون داوطلب هم حق میدم وحشت کنه بخاطر کنکور هزینه بندازه رو دست خانواده یا از اون بدتر منجربه مرگ کسی بشه درست احتمالش کم هست ولی هیچ کس از هیچی خبر نداره از طرفی هم یاد پارسال میوفتم همه تو شبکه های مجازی میگفتن تعویق کنکور حتی شده ۲ هفته ما کتاب هامون از دست دادیم تو سیل بعد گفتن تعویق نیست بجاش سهمیه میدیم به بچه های سیل زده دیدم همون های فحش کشیدن بیخود میکنید سهمیه میدید فهمیدم نه عده چقدر پست فطرت هستن دنبال موقعیت هستن از بدبختی دیگران برای منافع خودشون میخوان پل بسازن اونجا بود فهمیدم اصلا بچه های سیل زده اینترنت هم ندارن بخوان صداشون به دیگران برسونن واقعا ایران تو این چند سال اخیر مردمش به اوج پست فطرتی رسیده وقتش بفهمیم منافع همه ما یکی هست خودخواهی باید کنار بذاریم تمام این بچه های که کنکور میدن آینده ساز کشور هستن 
واقعا باید کمی مردونگی داشته باشیم مسئولین هم باید یه برنامه مشخص بدن بگن بررسی کردیم تحت چنین شرایط و مراحل اجرا کنکور در چنین تایمی احتمال شیوع کم و داوطلب به راحتی بشین کنکور بده

----------


## jasmine1999

> ببخشید یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا ینی واقعا از ساعت ۷ که ما توی حوزه حاضریم و تا ۱۲ونیم تقریبا باید کامل ماسک زده باشیم؟خب ینی این وسط واقعا نیاز نیست توی اون گرما یه چیکه اب بخوریم؟یه شکلات بزاریم دهنمون که قندمون نیوفته؟البته شاید من اشتباه میکنم و باید خودمو عادت بدم که حدود ۵ ساعت هیچی نخورم و ننوشم


حتما وحی منزل نیست که از اول تا اخر جلسه کنکور ماسک از روی صورتت تکون نخوره
اگه میخای اب بخوری یه دقیقه ماسکتو بردار اب بخور و دوباره ماسک بزن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Future

> حتما وحی منزل نیست که از اول تا اخر جلسه کنکور ماسک از روی صورتت تکون نخورهاگه میخای اب بخوری یه دقیقه ماسکتو بردار اب بخور و دوباره ماسک بزن


وقتی کولر روشنه چه فرقی میکنه یه دقه بردارم یا کلا نزنم؟همون یه دقه هم امکان ابتلا هستاینو گفتم که بگم امکان نداره پرتکل بهداشتی رعایت بشه

----------


## Paradox2020

*درست میگی! ولی کنکور یه بار درسال برگزار میشه! من چشم روهم زدم میبینم سه سال گذشته از اولین کنکور (97)! من توی این دوسالی که هم سنای من تو کشورای اروپایی یا آمریکایی کلی خوش گذروندن، کلی تفریح داشتن، کلی چیزای دیگه... من چی؟ تو اتاقم حبس بودم! اتاقی که حالم دیگه داره ازش بهم میخوره! یادم رفته زندگی عادی چجوریه! واااقعا دارم میگم! 4 ساله مهمونی، عروسی (که عروسی رو فک کنم الآن 9 سالی میشه نرفتم! اون اولا کسی نبود ازدواج کنه بعدشم کنکور لعنتی اومد) یا هرجای دیگه ای که خانوادمون دعوت بوده مممن نرفتم. بقیه رفتنا. فقط من موندم خونه! توی این سه سال روح من نابود شده! وقتی عکسای 5 سال پیشمو میبینم که چقدر خوشحال بودم. چقدر به خودم میرسیدم اونموقع ها! گریه م میگیره که چی بودم و الآن چی هستم! من نمیتونم یه سال دیگه بمونم! نمیتونم! نمیتونم اون 4 ساعت لعنتی رو بذارم کنار! سلامتی دیگران واسم مهمه! شایدم منم از اون ناقلای خاموش باشم! ولی من میدونم فقط من نیستم! من میدونم برم اونجا همه نه ولی اکثرا در میارن! همون اکثرا دوباره توی کنکور از من میوفتن جلو! و دوباره یه چرخه ی ننگین یکساله ی کنکوری میوفته رو زندگیم! امتحان کردم! نتونستم! تا الآن بالغ بر 8 تا آزمون و کنکور دادم ولی توی هیچکدوم نتونستم! فقط یکیش تا نیم ساعت مونده به پایان آزمون صبر کردم و ماسک رو تحمل کردم! ولی نتیجه ای که بهم داد، درصدای افتضاح و بی دقتیای مسخره بود... بله میدونم ماسک برای همه سخته! اما این ماسک زدن یا نزدن توی اون 4 ساعت، آینده ی منو تعیین میکنه! نمیگم ماسک نزنم قطعا قبولم! ولی میدونم ماسک رو بخوام تا آخر جلسه نگه دارم قطعا قبول نمیشم! معلومه هیچکدوم از ماها دوست نداره یکی دیگه بخاطرش مریض بشه یا خدایی نکرده فوت شه! ولی اگه برم کنکور ماسک رو برمیدارم اگه بتونم! تمرین هم میکنم که اگررررر شد و عادت کردم، بتونم نگهش دارم اون 4 ساعتو (که قطعا نمیشه! )
حالا هم باید ببینیم کنکورایی که جلوتر از ما هستن چجوریه!
آره برای همه سخته!
برای ما هم سخته!
ما که نگفتیم فقط شرایط ما هولناکه!*



> اردیبهشت ماه یادم رفتم بیمارستان شبیه فیلم های آخر زمان بود خیلی ها دم بیمارستان غش کرده بودن و احساس خفگی داشتن ماسک ان ۹۵ بهمون دادن بعد اجازه وارد شدن عده ای دیدم فقط با وایتکس و آب ۲۴ ساعت دارن در و دیوار میشورن چهره پرستار ها پزشک ها خسته و کبود بود وقتی دکتر داشت سیتی منو چک میکرد پیجش کردن که فلان بیمار نیاز به احیا داره دیدم پیجرش بست فکر کردم الان بلند میشه میره دید نکاه تعجب آور من گفت دیگه خسته شدم روزانه چند نفر جلوم مردن کسانی که تا همین دیروز داشتن با من صحبت میکردن و کاری از دست من بر نمیاد گفت مشکلی نداری ولی به هر حال جهت اطمینان دارو های مارالیا و ... برات مینویسم چهره همه اعضای بیمارستان میتونم بگم توش خستگی وحشت و به معنای واقعی پوکیده بودن از کار زیاد کبودی صورت و ... نمیخوام به کسی ایراد بگیرم کنکور شرکت کن نکن ماسک بزن نزن و ... ولی این انتظار از هر مسئولی دارم که چه در زمینه شغلی چه کنکور (چون واقعا همه آش کنکور نیست ) با وضع قوانین مناسب و شرایط خوب و کنترل اوضاع بیماری کمتر بکنن من نمیدونم بچه های کنکوری آیا اصلا پدر و مادرشون سر کار میرن ؟! اصلا هر بار پاشون از خونه میذارن بیرون با هر شغلی با آرامیش میشینن درس میخونن اون بیچاره ها توانایی اینو دارن بگن تعویق بنداز لغو کن سر کار رفتن رو ... 
> هیچ ایرادی واقعا به هیچ داوطلبی نمیخوام بگیرم هیچ کس هم نمیخوام قضاوت کنم ولی چند روز پیش یکی از دوستام تعریف کرد فامیلشون برای اینکه کرونا گرفت بود بستری شد چند هفته ای بستری بود هزینه آش شد ۶۰ میلیون ادعا کردن دارو های که نجاتش داده همه تحریم هستن و خارج از ایران میاد واقعا چنین مورد های میبینه به اون داوطلب هم حق میدم وحشت کنه بخاطر کنکور هزینه بندازه رو دست خانواده یا از اون بدتر منجربه مرگ کسی بشه درست احتمالش کم هست ولی هیچ کس از هیچی خبر نداره از طرفی هم یاد پارسال میوفتم همه تو شبکه های مجازی میگفتن تعویق کنکور حتی شده ۲ هفته ما کتاب هامون از دست دادیم تو سیل بعد گفتن تعویق نیست بجاش سهمیه میدیم به بچه های سیل زده دیدم همون های فحش کشیدن بیخود میکنید سهمیه میدید فهمیدم نه عده چقدر پست فطرت هستن دنبال موقعیت هستن از بدبختی دیگران برای منافع خودشون میخوان پل بسازن اونجا بود فهمیدم اصلا بچه های سیل زده اینترنت هم ندارن بخوان صداشون به دیگران برسونن واقعا ایران تو این چند سال اخیر مردمش به اوج پست فطرتی رسیده وقتش بفهمیم منافع همه ما یکی هست خودخواهی باید کنار بذاریم تمام این بچه های که کنکور میدن آینده ساز کشور هستن 
> واقعا باید کمی مردونگی داشته باشیم مسئولین هم باید یه برنامه مشخص بدن بگن بررسی کردیم تحت چنین شرایط و مراحل اجرا کنکور در چنین تایمی احتمال شیوع کم و داوطلب به راحتی بشین کنکور بده

----------


## Mobin.

> نمیگم نخند یا چرا میخندی کلا میگم خوشبحالت که خوشحالی من انقدر افسردم که لبخندم نمیتونم بزنم


منم نوشتم برات که چرا میتونم تو این شرایط بخندم . واقعیتش من از هفتم که تیزهوشان قبول شدم یکم زندگیم عوض شد . یعنی منی که کلا در روز 1 ساعت بیشتر درس نمیخوندم و مجبور کرده بودن روزی 3 4 ساعت بخونم اونم تو هفتم . بعد یکم سخت میگذشت اون زمون . هم استرس امتحانا . هم اینکه نمیتونستم خوب درس بخونم . نهم که شد . با خودم گفتم دیگه من آدم نیستم اگه یباره دیگه غم و غصه درس و بخورم . سه سال از بهترین سالای کودکیم حروم شده بود . تصمیم گرفتم هیچوقت ناراحت نشم سر چیزی . چون فقط زندگیمو داغون کرد و هیچی نداد بهم

----------


## BRUH

سخت نگیرین باو....

همتون توانایی تنفس بی هوازی دارین  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*هر دو گروه درست میگن، 
هم اونایی که کارمندان و پرستاران و پزشکان و بقیه جامعه رو بهانه کردند برای وظیفه و مسئولیت یک کنکوری برای ماسک زدن 
هم اونایی که از حقیقت کار و باگ هایی که همین ماسک زدن داره و نزدنش و برداشتنش و ... صحبت کردن.
ولی برای گروه اول چند مورد هست که میگم:
1) شما مطمئنم تجربه حداقل 6 ساعت ماسک زدن رو 99 درصد تون نداشتید تا الان که اینطور در موردش صحبت می کنید، (قبل و بعد کنکور هم یک تایمی باید ماسک بزنید تا برسید به منزل، یک سری از عزیزان باید ساعت 4 صبح راه بیوفتن از روستا یا محل سکونتشون تا برسن منزل پس تایمی حدود 10 ساعت باید ماسک رو تحمل کنند)
2) این که شما رعایت کنید و 80 درصد بقیه بچه هام رعایت کنند خب خیلی خوبه ولی اون 20 درصدی که من مطمئنم بیشترم هستند اگر رعایت نکنند با یک برداشتن ماسک باعث بیماری شما هم میشن.
3) تا حالا در مورد بیمار شدن کادر درمانی و تعدادشون که خیلی هم زیاد هست و رو به صعود بوده آمارش هر روز خبری مطالعه کردین؟ حتما این عزیزان ماسک نزدند دیگه نه؟؟!!! (وجود باگ در هر شرایطی باعث میشه شما هم ناقل بشید + این که زدن ماسک قسم نیست بر حفاظت 100 درصدی)
4) به عنوان کسی که یکی از عزیزانش بواسطه کرونا فوت کرده میگم ، قبولی شما به هر قیمتی هم شیرین نیست و تلخی صبر کردن ها و ناراحتی های قبل کنکور اصلا در برابر از دست دادن عزیزان ناراحتی محسوب نمیشه...
 حرف زیاده ولی بازم میگم وقتی برگزاری مراسم عزاداری رو خیلی عادی جلوه میدن قطعا برگزاری کنکور هم همینطور راحت و عادیه واسشون .*

----------


## mersadddd

تحریم کنکور سراسری  در 31 مرداد  99

----------


## Arbba

> *درست میگی! ولی کنکور یه بار درسال برگزار میشه! من چشم روهم زدم میبینم سه سال گذشته از اولین کنکور (97)! من توی این دوسالی که هم سنای من تو کشورای اروپایی یا آمریکایی کلی خوش گذروندن، کلی تفریح داشتن، کلی چیزای دیگه... من چی؟ تو اتاقم حبس بودم! اتاقی که حالم دیگه داره ازش بهم میخوره! یادم رفته زندگی عادی چجوریه! واااقعا دارم میگم! 4 ساله مهمونی، عروسی (که عروسی رو فک کنم الآن 9 سالی میشه نرفتم! اون اولا کسی نبود ازدواج کنه بعدشم کنکور لعنتی اومد) یا هرجای دیگه ای که خانوادمون دعوت بوده مممن نرفتم. بقیه رفتنا. فقط من موندم خونه! توی این سه سال روح من نابود شده! وقتی عکسای 5 سال پیشمو میبینم که چقدر خوشحال بودم. چقدر به خودم میرسیدم اونموقع ها! گریه م میگیره که چی بودم و الآن چی هستم! من نمیتونم یه سال دیگه بمونم! نمیتونم! نمیتونم اون 4 ساعت لعنتی رو بذارم کنار! سلامتی دیگران واسم مهمه! شایدم منم از اون ناقلای خاموش باشم! ولی من میدونم فقط من نیستم! من میدونم برم اونجا همه نه ولی اکثرا در میارن! همون اکثرا دوباره توی کنکور از من میوفتن جلو! و دوباره یه چرخه ی ننگین یکساله ی کنکوری میوفته رو زندگیم! امتحان کردم! نتونستم! تا الآن بالغ بر 8 تا آزمون و کنکور دادم ولی توی هیچکدوم نتونستم! فقط یکیش تا نیم ساعت مونده به پایان آزمون صبر کردم و ماسک رو تحمل کردم! ولی نتیجه ای که بهم داد، درصدای افتضاح و بی دقتیای مسخره بود... بله میدونم ماسک برای همه سخته! اما این ماسک زدن یا نزدن توی اون 4 ساعت، آینده ی منو تعیین میکنه! نمیگم ماسک نزنم قطعا قبولم! ولی میدونم ماسک رو بخوام تا آخر جلسه نگه دارم قطعا قبول نمیشم! معلومه هیچکدوم از ماها دوست نداره یکی دیگه بخاطرش مریض بشه یا خدایی نکرده فوت شه! ولی اگه برم کنکور ماسک رو برمیدارم اگه بتونم! تمرین هم میکنم که اگررررر شد و عادت کردم، بتونم نگهش دارم اون 4 ساعتو (که قطعا نمیشه! )
> حالا هم باید ببینیم کنکورایی که جلوتر از ما هستن چجوریه!
> آره برای همه سخته!
> برای ما هم سخته!
> ما که نگفتیم فقط شرایط ما هولناکه!*


باعرض معذرت پیشاپیش میخاستم یه نکته برادرانه بگم بهتون برای کل زندگیتون. یه موقع هایی تو زندگی ادم هست که مجبور به کاری میشه که خوشش نمیاد و یا حتی متنفره. ادما ۳ دستن تو این موردا شما داری میگی ک من نمیتونم و نمیخام این حرفا و معتقدی که نمیشه اما واقعیت اینه که نمیخای من خودم تنگی نفس شدید دارم جوری که مجبور شدم تکواندو رها کنم بخاطرش اما تلاشم کردم و الان میتونم ۶ ساعت هم راحت ماسک بزنم چون میدونم اگ این هدفو میخام این مسیرشه کنکور و ماسک یع بخش مسخره و کوچک از انتخابات ادمی در زندگیشه سعی کنید از الان محکم و قوی جلوی این انتخابا وایسید و اینقدر مسخره ازشون جا نزنید صرفا میگم که منظور من کرونا نیست زندگی طولانی که در انتظار شماست . موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arbba


باعرض معذرت پیشاپیش میخاستم یه نکته برادرانه بگم بهتون برای کل زندگیتون. یه موقع هایی تو زندگی ادم هست که مجبور به کاری میشه که خوشش نمیاد و یا حتی متنفره. ادما ۳ دستن تو این موردا شما داری میگی ک من نمیتونم و نمیخام این حرفا و معتقدی که نمیشه اما واقعیت اینه که نمیخای من خودم تنگی نفس شدید دارم جوری که مجبور شدم تکواندو رها کنم بخاطرش اما تلاشم کردم و الان میتونم ۶ ساعت هم راحت ماسک بزنم چون میدونم اگ این هدفو میخام این مسیرشه کنکور و ماسک یع بخش مسخره و کوچک از انتخابات ادمی در زندگیشه سعی کنید از الان محکم و قوی جلوی این انتخابا وایسید و اینقدر مسخره ازشون جا نزنید صرفا میگم که منظور من کرونا نیست زندگی طولانی که در انتظار شماست . موفق باشید


**هرگونه تجمعی بالای 10 نفر در فضای بسته خطرناک و ممنوعه (چه با ماسک چه بدون ماسک ، چه همگی افراد بدون علائم باشند چه همگی مبتلای دارای علامت بیماری باشند)
در یک فضای بسته (به اندازه حدود کلاس) اگر 15 تا 20  نفر حضور داشته باشند و یک مبتلای به کرونا وجود داشته باشه، نه عطسه کنه نه سرفه کنه و نه حرف بزنه ، فقط نفس بکشه میتونه ویروس رو به افراد حاضر منتقل کنه.
ویروس کرونا شاخص k  پایینی داره ، یعنی تعداد کمی از افراد باعث ابتلای افراد زیادی میشن، طبق تحقیقاتی که هنگ کنگ انجام داده مشخصه شده که 10 درصد افراد عامل بیمار شدن 80 درصد افراد دیگه بودن،
در سنین 20 تا 39 سال 78 درصد افراد بدون علامت هستن (یعنی خودشون نمیدونن که کرونا دارن) و این عدد برای زیر 20 سال یعنی حدود 19 سال (حدود 600 هزار نفر از کنکوری های سراسری) 82 درصد بوده یعنی 82 درصدشون بدون علامت هستند و این افراد در ایران عامل ابتلای 40 درصد بیماران بودن، (115 هزار نفر از افرادی که مبتلا شدند در ایران از افراد بدون هیچ علامتی این بیماری رو گرفتن)
یک آزمایشی که در آمریکا انجام شد ، 61 نفر در یک کلیسا با رعایت فاصله گذاری و بدون هیچ گونه علائمی و بدون هیچ سرفه و عطسه ای ، 2 و نیم ساعت به تمرین پرداختن، بعد از 3 هفته 53 نفرشون مبتلا شدن ، 3 نفرشون بستری شدن و 2 نفرشون فوت شده (میتونید از منابع معتبر این آزمایش رو دقیق تر پیگیری کنید)
اگر فقط و فقط 8 درصد افراد حاضر در کنکور مبتلا بشن میتونن در عرض 1 ماه کل ایران رو در خوشبینانه ترین حالت ممکن مبتلا کنن میدونید ((یک ماه)) یعنی چی؟ یعنی فلج شدن کامل تر سیستم درمانی ، همین الان هم سیستم درمانی فلج شده البته ...
رئیس دانشکده پزشکی اصفهان داره میگه ما 70 ساله رو رها کردیم بمیره تا 50 ساله رو ببریم ICU ! ... عمق فاجعه رو گرفتید؟!
همه این حرف ها رو زدم که بگم اگر این هدف رو میخوای این مسیرش نیست ، مسیری که داری ازش حرف میزنی بن بست کامله ، هیچ راه فراری هم ازش نیست ،*

----------


## Zahra77

*چه دسته گلایی دیدم الان 
نوشتن ما ماسک نمیزنیم و 5 مین اول میزنیم و اینا  
دوست عزیز شما ماسکی که میزنی در درجه اول از خودت و خونواده ات محافظت کردی 
و اگه نزنی اولین نفر در خطر خودتی بعدم بقیه
پس فاز من مهمم بقیه به من چه برت نداره 
خدایی بزنین تمرین کنین 
یه درجه ام فک کنین مراقبه مجبور شه برا ماسک نزدنتون بندازتتون بیرون 
+
ببینین عزیزان ما تو مملکت خفنی هستیم 
مثلا الان میتونن به محرم تعویق بدن؟ 
بگن مثلا محرم برا بعد کرونا ؟ )))) 
خب الان میگن کنکور که از محرم مهم تر نیست پس تعویق نمیدیم 
همین قدر منطقی ^^
+
نحوه ی تحمل ماسکم اسونه که :/
نمیفهمم چرا نمیتونین؟؟
 اخه مگه تابستونه؟ مگه گرمه؟ مگه عینکی هستین؟ مگه خوابتون میگیره؟ مگه خسته میشین از فشارش روی صورتتون؟ 
بعدم شما چه مدل پزشک و پرستار و پیرا پزشک و اینایی میشین که ماسک نمیتونن تحمل کنن ؟ 
الان تست تحمل خون و دیدن تصادفی و عمل های جراحی و تحمل شیفت های چند ده ساعته رو پاس کردین و لنگ ماسک هستین دیگه 
این غول مرحله آخره اینم پاس کنین 
هر کی تونست ماسکو بیشتر تحمل کنه رتبه یک میشه 
هرکیم نتونست بالای 100 هزار 
هرکیم مشکل داره کنکور نده 
+
:/ *

----------


## Saturn8

> باعرض معذرت پیشاپیش میخاستم یه نکته برادرانه بگم بهتون برای کل زندگیتون. یه موقع هایی تو زندگی ادم هست که مجبور به کاری میشه که خوشش نمیاد و یا حتی متنفره. ادما ۳ دستن تو این موردا شما داری میگی ک من نمیتونم و نمیخام این حرفا و معتقدی که نمیشه اما واقعیت اینه که نمیخای من خودم تنگی نفس شدید دارم جوری که مجبور شدم تکواندو رها کنم بخاطرش اما تلاشم کردم و الان میتونم ۶ ساعت هم راحت ماسک بزنم چون میدونم اگ این هدفو میخام این مسیرشه کنکور و ماسک یع بخش مسخره و کوچک از انتخابات ادمی در زندگیشه سعی کنید از الان محکم و قوی جلوی این انتخابا وایسید و اینقدر مسخره ازشون جا نزنید صرفا میگم که منظور من کرونا نیست زندگی طولانی که در انتظار شماست . موفق باشید


معذرت میخوام شما سر جلسه احیانا اب یا یه شکلاتی خرمایی چیزی نمی خورید از این زاویه هم به قضیه نگاه کن همین بیست ثانیه که ماسکو درآری ویروس پخش میشه و پروتکلا از بین میرن.

----------


## joseph8026

> معذرت میخوام شما سر جلسه احیانا اب یا یه شکلاتی خرمایی چیزی نمی خورید از این زاویه هم به قضیه نگاه کن همین بیست ثانیه که ماسکو درآری ویروس پخش میشه و پروتکلا از بین میرن.


وقتی برای بهشت زهرا تولد میگیرن بهش کادو تولد هم باید بدن دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saturn8

اینم از امتحان نهایی

----------


## goldsystem

در راه ارزوهاش مرده چه مشکلی داره ؟(: شهیدم حساب میشه . امسال بعد کنکور شهدای زیادی خواهیم داشت

----------


## natanaеl

> *هر دو گروه درست میگن، 
> هم اونایی که کارمندان و پرستاران و پزشکان و بقیه جامعه رو بهانه کردند برای وظیفه و مسئولیت یک کنکوری برای ماسک زدن 
> هم اونایی که از حقیقت کار و باگ هایی که همین ماسک زدن داره و نزدنش و برداشتنش و ... صحبت کردن.
> ولی برای گروه اول چند مورد هست که میگم:
> 1) شما مطمئنم تجربه حداقل 6 ساعت ماسک زدن رو 99 درصد تون نداشتید تا الان که اینطور در موردش صحبت می کنید، (قبل و بعد کنکور هم یک تایمی باید ماسک بزنید تا برسید به منزل، یک سری از عزیزان باید ساعت 4 صبح راه بیوفتن از روستا یا محل سکونتشون تا برسن منزل پس تایمی حدود 10 ساعت باید ماسک رو تحمل کنند)
> 2) این که شما رعایت کنید و 80 درصد بقیه بچه هام رعایت کنند خب خیلی خوبه ولی اون 20 درصدی که من مطمئنم بیشترم هستند اگر رعایت نکنند با یک برداشتن ماسک باعث بیماری شما هم میشن.
> 3) تا حالا در مورد بیمار شدن کادر درمانی و تعدادشون که خیلی هم زیاد هست و رو به صعود بوده آمارش هر روز خبری مطالعه کردین؟ حتما این عزیزان ماسک نزدند دیگه نه؟؟!!! (وجود باگ در هر شرایطی باعث میشه شما هم ناقل بشید + این که زدن ماسک قسم نیست بر حفاظت 100 درصدی)
> 4) به عنوان کسی که یکی از عزیزانش بواسطه کرونا فوت کرده میگم ، قبولی شما به هر قیمتی هم شیرین نیست و تلخی صبر کردن ها و ناراحتی های قبل کنکور اصلا در برابر از دست دادن عزیزان ناراحتی محسوب نمیشه...
>  حرف زیاده ولی بازم میگم وقتی برگزاری مراسم عزاداری رو خیلی عادی جلوه میدن قطعا برگزاری کنکور هم همینطور راحت و عادیه واسشون .*


عزیز دل ببین داری یه جانبه به موضوع نگاه میکنی، من دارم درمورد اتفاقاتی که هرسال داره قبل کنکور میفته حرف میزنم، یه سال تحریم بخاطر سیل، یه سال تحریب بخاطر سهمیه، یه سال تحریم بخاطر کرونا. من خودم وضعیت خوبی تو درسام ندارم و اصلا امید چندانی به قبول شدنم نیست ولی صرفا بخاطر اینکه کلا با این کمپین های بی اساس مخالفم دارم نظرمو میگم.
درضمن کادر درمان بهونه نیست، شما خودت بیشتر از ما میدونی، کادر درمان بخاطر امثال من به این وضع افتاده، کسایی که رعایت نمیکنن.. وقتی یکی میگه من ماسک نمیزنم انگار داره میگه فقط من مهمم بقیه به درک! این یه جور توهین به کساییه که واقعا پدرشون درومده، دوری از خونواده، شرایط سخت روحی و روانی و ... رو که تحمل کردن، کافی نیست؟ باید یه توهینم بهشون بکنیم؟
اگه کنکور به تعویق بیفته علاوه بر کرونا شاهد آنفولانزا هم خواهیم بود، بالاخره همه چیز زنجیر وار بهم متصله، شرایط همه هم یه شکل نیست که بگیم با به تعویق افتادن کنکور اوضاع بهتر میشه، پس بهتره این حرفارو تموم کنیم بشینیم سر درسامون.
درضمن مهدی جان ماسک زدن 6 ساعته کار خیلی سختیه و قبول دارم ولی مجبوریم که بزنیم و این یه جور وظیفه برای من و امثال منه.

----------


## natanaеl

> در راه ارزوهاش مرده چه مشکلی داره ؟(: شهیدم حساب میشه . امسال بعد کنکور شهدای زیادی خواهیم داشت


رفیق شما ماسک بزن، دستتو به دهان و گوش و بینی و چشمت نزن یه مدت، دستکش بپوش ببینم چطوری بیمار میشی تو 4 ساعت اونم با وجود پروتکل های بهداشتی، تب سنجی، فاصله صندلی ها، وجود ماسک و ...

عزیز دل گندش نکن، همین شرایطو تو امتحان نهایی هم داشتیم.

----------


## natanaеl

> اینم از امتحان نهایی


حداقل انسانیت داشته باشیم، بخاطر اهداف خودمون، اخلاقو زیر پا نذاریم.. از عکس یه بندخدا استفاده میکنی که حرفتو به گوش بقیه برسونی؟

----------


## natanaеl

> *چه دسته گلایی دیدم الان 
> نوشتن ما ماسک نمیزنیم و 5 مین اول میزنیم و اینا  
> دوست عزیز شما ماسکی که میزنی در درجه اول از خودت و خونواده ات محافظت کردی 
> و اگه نزنی اولین نفر در خطر خودتی بعدم بقیه
> پس فاز من مهمم بقیه به من چه برت نداره 
> خدایی بزنین تمرین کنین 
> یه درجه ام فک کنین مراقبه مجبور شه برا ماسک نزدنتون بندازتتون بیرون 
> +
> ببینین عزیزان ما تو مملکت خفنی هستیم 
> ...


شما یه نظر درمورد اقتصادم بدی قشنگ دلیل این گرونیارو هضم میکنیم.

----------


## natanaеl

> باعرض معذرت پیشاپیش میخاستم یه نکته برادرانه بگم بهتون برای کل زندگیتون. یه موقع هایی تو زندگی ادم هست که مجبور به کاری میشه که خوشش نمیاد و یا حتی متنفره. ادما ۳ دستن تو این موردا شما داری میگی ک من نمیتونم و نمیخام این حرفا و معتقدی که نمیشه اما واقعیت اینه که نمیخای من خودم تنگی نفس شدید دارم جوری که مجبور شدم تکواندو رها کنم بخاطرش اما تلاشم کردم و الان میتونم ۶ ساعت هم راحت ماسک بزنم چون میدونم اگ این هدفو میخام این مسیرشه کنکور و ماسک یع بخش مسخره و کوچک از انتخابات ادمی در زندگیشه سعی کنید از الان محکم و قوی جلوی این انتخابا وایسید و اینقدر مسخره ازشون جا نزنید صرفا میگم که منظور من کرونا نیست زندگی طولانی که در انتظار شماست . موفق باشید


تمام!

----------


## Saturn8

> عزیز دل ببین داری یه جانبه به موضوع نگاه میکنی، من دارم درمورد اتفاقاتی که هرسال داره قبل کنکور میفته حرف میزنم، یه سال تحریم بخاطر سیل، یه سال تحریب بخاطر سهمیه، یه سال تحریم بخاطر کرونا. من خودم وضعیت خوبی تو درسام ندارم و اصلا امید چندانی به قبول شدنم نیست ولی صرفا بخاطر اینکه کلا با این کمپین های بی اساس مخالفم دارم نظرمو میگم.
> درضمن کادر درمان بهونه نیست، شما خودت بیشتر از ما میدونی، کادر درمان بخاطر امثال من به این وضع افتاده، کسایی که رعایت نمیکنن.. وقتی یکی میگه من ماسک نمیزنم انگار داره میگه فقط من مهمم بقیه به درک! این یه جور توهین به کساییه که واقعا پدرشون درومده، دوری از خونواده، شرایط سخت روحی و روانی و ... رو که تحمل کردن، کافی نیست؟ باید یه توهینم بهشون بکنیم؟
> اگه کنکور به تعویق بیفته علاوه بر کرونا شاهد آنفولانزا هم خواهیم بود، بالاخره همه چیز زنجیر وار بهم متصله، شرایط همه هم یه شکل نیست که بگیم با به تعویق افتادن کنکور اوضاع بهتر میشه، پس بهتره این حرفارو تموم کنیم بشینیم سر درسامون.
> درضمن مهدی جان ماسک زدن 6 ساعته کار خیلی سختیه و قبول دارم ولی مجبوریم که بزنیم و این یه جور وظیفه برای من و امثال منه.


ببخشید شما ارتباطی با کانون و کاظم جان ندارید؟

----------


## natanaеl

> ببخشید شما ارتباطی با کانون و کاظم جان ندارید؟


دو مسئله پیش میاد
1) واقعا چطور به این موضوع پی بردی؟ 
2) فرض میکنیم آره دارم، الانم بخاطر تبلیغات تو یه تاپیک که کلا تو روز 20 نفر بازدیدش میکنن رقمای نجومی تو حسابم واریز میکنن. تو رو سنه نه؟

رفیق با این ذهنیت داری اعتراض میکنی؟ اصلا با خودت چند چندی؟ برو خوش باش جدا.

----------


## jasmine1999

واقعا خیلی خنده داره که به خاطر چ مسائلی بحث می کنید
درصورتی که کنکور حتما برگزار میشه و اصلا یک درصد هم احتمال تعویق نیست
و به جای اینکه از الان خودمون رو به ماسک زدن و کنار اومدن با شرایط اماده کنیم داریم اینجا بحث می کنیم
همونجور که داوزدهمی ها و نهمی ها با ماسک امتحان دادن ما هم ملزم به این هستم که با ماسک این کنکور رو بدیم
اگه هم کسی از ازمون دادن با ماسک و پروتکل های بهداشتی حمایت می کنه معنیش این نیست که به جایی وصله یا از افراد یا موسسه های خاصی حمایت می کنه

----------


## Saturn8

> دو مسئله پیش میاد
> 1) واقعا چطور به این موضوع پی بردی؟ 
> 2) فرض میکنیم آره دارم، الانم بخاطر تبلیغات تو یه تاپیک که کلا تو روز 20 نفر بازدیدش میکنن رقمای نجومی تو حسابم واریز میکنن. تو رو سنه نه؟
> 
> رفیق با این ذهنیت داری اعتراض میکنی؟ اصلا با خودت چند چندی؟ برو خوش باش جدا.



اولا الان تاپیک خلوته وگرنه تا 300نفر در روز از تاپیک دیدن میکنند اونم با عوض شدن کاربران شاید به سه چهار هزار نفر در روز برسه

دوما از لحاظ روانشناسی زمینه سازی شکست برای بچه ها وناامید کردنشون از تعویق باز یک برد برای مافیای کنکوره

با دیدن نظراتت دو حالت امکان داره

یا خیلی خیلی با عرض معذرت بی شرفی که اصلا برات مرگ بقیه داوطلبان و چه بسا خودت مهم نیست و فقط فکر اینی که کنکورو بدم یا خیلی خوندی که پزشک بشم و یا نخوندی و بری پی کارت

یا از این تعویق ضرر میکنی مثله هزار تا شرکت لعنتی کنکوری که مثله زالو به این صنعت درامدزا چسبیدن و ولش نمی کنن

ترجیح دادم فکر کنم حالت دوم هستی نه اول.

----------


## amin278

بیچاره کادر درمان که 24 ساعت ماسک رو صورتشونه 
ماسک باید زده بشه به هر حال هیچی اندازه سلامتی مهم نیست هیچیی
 ضمن اینکه کاش کنکور در فضای باز مثل زمین فوتبال برگذاری میشد هرچند با شرایط سخت اما ریسک خطر کمتر

----------


## natanaеl

> اولا الان تاپیک خلوته وگرنه تا 300نفر در روز از تاپیک دیدن میکنند اونم با عوض شدن کاربران شاید به سه چهار هزار نفر در روز برسه
> 
> دوما از لحاظ روانشناسی زمینه سازی شکست برای بچه ها وناامید کردنشون از تعویق باز یک برد برای مافیای کنکوره
> 
> با دیدن نظراتت دو حالت امکان داره
> 
> یا خیلی خیلی با عرض معذرت بی شرفی که اصلا برات مرگ بقیه داوطلبان و چه بسا خودت مهم نیست و فقط فکر اینی که کنکورو بدم یا خیلی خوندی که پزشک بشم و یا نخوندی و بری پی کارت
> 
> یا از این تعویق ضرر میکنی مثله هزار تا شرکت لعنتی کنکوری که مثله زالو به این صنعت درامدزا چسبیدن و ولش نمی کنن
> ...


فونتتو کوچیک کن باو :/

----------


## jasmine1999

:/
واقعا هیچی نمی شه گفت :Yahoo (21): 
اولا مرگ ادما برای همه مهمه
دوما  کنکور برگزار میشه و ما هرکاری هم بکنیم به تعویق نمی افته 
سوما اگه توی درسا هم به اندازه این دوتا تاپیک مصر بودیم قطعا اتفاق های خیلی بهتری می افتاد:/

----------


## Saturn8

این اخرین کامنت من تو انجمنه

در کل اگر مسوولین 31مرداد کنکور رو برگزار کنن در اوج پیک کرونا و تمام تصمیمات منطقی رو دور بریزن

چند حالت داریم

1_کولر رو روشن میکنن و پروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

2-داوطلب ماسکو درمیاره چون احساس خفگی میکنه وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

3_داوطلب ماسکو برمیداره تا چیزی بخوره حالا اب خرما شکلات هر چی وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

4_مسوولی که بازرسی بدنی میکنه ناقله یا موارد بهداشتی رو کامل رعایت نمیکنه وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

5_مسوولی که اثر انگشت میگیره میگه ماسکتو بیار پایین شناساییت کنم عکست مثله قیافته یا نه و از یکی کرونا میگیره و به بعدیا انتقال میده وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

6_مسوولی که اثر انگشت میگیره بهت پد الکلی میده ولی ساخت چینه و الکل توش نیست ودستاتو ضد عفونی نمی کنه وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...

7_توی راهرو صف ایجاد بشه توی ورودی خروجی صف ایجاد بشه وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...


پناه بر تو رب العالمین

----------


## natanaеl

> بیچاره کادر درمان که 24 ساعت ماسک رو صورتشونه 
> ماسک باید زده بشه به هر حال هیچی اندازه سلامتی مهم نیست هیچیی
>  ضمن اینکه کاش کنکور در فضای باز مثل زمین فوتبال برگذاری میشد هرچند با شرایط سخت اما ریسک خطر کمتر


آخه دوست عزیز برخی از داوطلبا هم به ماسک زدن اعتراض دارن، هم به کرونا گرفتن، شک ندارم تا یکی دو روز دیگه حتی به صندلی ها هم اعتراض فرمایند
یا شاید بند کفش مراقب، یا گریزی بزنن به کمبود مداد تو کشور
با وجود این دلایل باید کنکور سال ها به تعویق بیفته!

----------


## natanaеl

> این اخرین کامنت من تو انجمنه
> 
> در کل اگر مسوولین 31مرداد کنکور رو برگزار کنن در اوج پیک کرونا و تمام تصمیمات منطقی رو دور بریزن
> 
> چند حالت داریم
> 
> 1_کولر رو روشن میکنن و پروتکلا بی فایده میشه...
> 
> 2-داوطلب ماسکو درمیاره چون احساس خفگی میکنه وپروتکلا بی فایده میشه...
> ...


چرا اینجایی؟ پاشو برو تو وزارت بهداشت بهت نیاز دارن از بس که تو این حوزه اطلاعات داری

----------


## Paradox2020

_ چرا؟ وااااقعا چرا؟
روی چه حسابی امتحان نهایی رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنین؟  درک نمیکنم!
 آخه امتحان نهایی واسه کی ارزش داره؟ هان؟
حالا مثلا طرف معدل نهاییش بیسته! به کجاشه آخه؟ 
باش شما ها بافهم!
شماها همه چیز دان!
فقط  خدارو شاهدتون بگیرین! که اگه کل سالن ماسکشونو درآوردن، حتی اگه احساس  خفگی کردین، حتی اگه دیگه نتونستین به جواب دادن سوالا ادامه بدین،در  نمیارین ماسک رو! شماها که ادعاتون میشه "میشه و میتونیم"!
طرف خودش  وزیر بهداشته! ماسکشو آورده زیر دماغش!!!! عکسشم بچه ها تو انجمن گذاشته  بودن! اونوقت تو سایت سازمان سنجش واسه ما نطق میکنن ماسک باید از روی بینی  تا زیرچانه باشه! اون(وزیر بهداشت) نمیفهمه باید ماسک رو بیاره روی بینی؟

اولا  امتحان نهایی، نهاااااایت 2 ساعته! ثانیا تمرکز نمیخواد! یا نگرانی واسه  تمرکز نمیخواد! حالا مثلا یه سوال 2 نمره ای رو نمیکشه آخر جلسه حل کنه. خب  که چی؟ به درررک که نتونست... نمره های بیست دبستانتون به کجاتونه الآن؟  افتخاره الآن؟ یا پزشو میدین؟ (همه 20 نبودن. مثال میزنم! )
تو دانشگاه نمیگن وای فلانی رو ببینین! نمره دینی امتحان نهاییش شده 14 و هرهرهر بهش بخندن! 

ولی اون چیزی که شغل آینده ی منو تعیین میکنه کنکوره! اون چیزی که من یکسال واسش خوندم کنکوره!
چیزی که منو به هدفم میرسونه و بخاطرش 2 سال بیشتر موندم، کنکوره!
اون  4 ساعت و 10 دقیقه ای که کلی بچه ها استرس کشیدن به پاش. کلی خانواده ها  زیرفشارهای اقتصادیشون، واسه بچه هاشون کتاب میخریدن، کلی سختی کشیدن و  خیلی چیزای دیگه!

کی گفته امتحان نهایی در سلامت کامل برگزار شده؟
یکی از آشناهای دوستم امسال دوازدهمی بوده!
میگفت  چند نفر وقتی تبشونو گرفتن و بالا بوده. بهشون گفتن برین آب بزنین به  صورتاتون بعد دوباره بیاین ما تبتونو میگیریم! و بعد میفرستادنشون بین بچه  ها!
اینه پروتکل های بهداشتی؟
طرف میگه ماسک بزن و تا آخر درش نیار!  دستکشم بپوش! تا آخر جلسه هیچ چی نخور! مطمئن باش نمیگیری! دیگه چی؟ میخوای  گان هم بپوشیم بریم؟ ناموسا خودت فکر کردی یا یکی دیگه کمکت کرد؟ اصن ما  دیگه نباید منتظر واکسن باشیم!
اینایی که دوستمون گفت رو رعایت کنیم دوستان 100 درصد تضمینی نمیگرین

#سخن_آخر_امروز



_

----------


## Zahra77

> شما یه نظر درمورد اقتصادم بدی قشنگ دلیل این گرونیارو هضم میکنیم.


*خب 
دوست عزیز شما فک میکنی ما خیلی دوس داریم تعویق بیفته یه کم بیشتر تو این استرس زهرمار شده شب و روز بگذرونیم؟ 
ولی ماهایی که میگیم تعویق نگران خیلی چیزا هستیم 
از جمله کولر و پنکه که باعث پخش ویروس میشه (یه سرچ ساده تو گوگل بکنید و بخونید در مورد فضای بسته و کولر و نکاتی که گفته ! ) 
توی جنوب کشور شهرهایی هستن که وضعیت قرمزه و کولر رو هم نمیشه روشن نکرد!!
کولر روشن کنن ویروس پخش میشه روشن نکنن مردم تلف میشن از گرما 
میگیم تعویق که بیفته پاییز تحمل ماسک و دستکش و اینا راحت شه برای همه ! 
به علاوه به فشار روانی که الان به داوطلبا وارد میشه دقت کردین؟ 
استرس خود کنکوریه طرف فشار اینکه نکنه من به یکی از اعضای خانواده ام منتقل کنم و از دستش بدم؟ 
خود یه داوطلب نمیتونه بیماری زمینه ای داشته باشه یا چاق باشه؟ 
ماسک محافظت 100% ایجاد میکنه؟ اونم تو محیط بسته ؟ اونم مدت زمانی 4 ساعت ؟ 
کی میتونه منکر این بشه که بالاخره یه عده بعد کنکور میمیرن ؟؟ 
خود وزیر و اینام میگن "کاهش تلفات" و نه صفر کردنش ! 
پس بهترین و حداقل کارکه میتونن بکنن اینه که جلوی مافیای کنکور وایسن و کنکورو بندازن عقب تا هم هوا یکم خنک تر شه 
نیاز به کولر نباشه و ماسک رو کسی درش نیاره 
کادر درمانی که تقریبا همه ی تجربی ارزوشونه مث اونا بشن دارن پر پر میشن حقیقتش 
اونم واسه نجات جون کسایی که الان میگن ماسک نمیزنیم تا بتونیم کنکور خوبی بدیم  
کاش اول فک کنیم بعد حرف بزنیم 
ماها موافق تعویقیم واسه سلامتی همه اس همین
سلامتی هم منظورمون این نیس که هیچیشون نشه ها 
منظورمون اینه که نمیرن فقط ! زنده بمونن !*

----------


## Rafolin403

ولی شرط میبندم ۹۰ درصد پیج هایی که بچه هارو تشویق به تعویق کنکور میکنن بعد کنکور، یه عکس با روپوش سفید میزارن و تو بیو مینویسن "گروه مشاوره ی تک رقمی ها"
بگذریم از اینکه نصف بچه ها به تعداد فالوور و روپوش سفیدش اطمینان میکنن و اصلا نمیفمن این همون دانش آموزی بود که دنبال تعویق بود و اصلا وقت نکرد بخونه که بخواد پزشکی بیاره

خدا هممونو به راه راست هدایت کنه :Yahoo (65): 

و اما این تعویق هیچ نفعی برای هیچ کسی نداره... چون اونایی که خوندن خیلی خستن میخوان شر کنکورو کم کنن...
اونایی که نخوندن که پیگیر تعویق و حواشی ان بازم درس نمیخونن!!!

من یه بچه ی جنوبی ام‌... دو دقیقه کولر خاموش کنیم تلف میشیم اینجا
ولی خواستار تعویق نیستم!!!

میدونید روزانه چند نفر میرن سرکار؟؟؟ کارهارو شد به تعویق بندازیم که کنکور به تعویق بیفته؟ خب کنکورم روش...!
کل خانواده دارن میرن سرکار... کولرم همه جا هست

----------


## Mobin.

> ولی شرط میبندم ۹۰ درصد پیج هایی که بچه هارو تشویق به تعویق کنکور میکنن بعد کنکور، یه عکس با روپوش سفید میزارن و تو بیو مینویسن "گروه مشاوره ی تک رقمی ها"
> بگذریم از اینکه نصف بچه ها به تعداد فالوور و روپوش سفیدش اطمینان میکنن و اصلا نمیفمن این همون دانش آموزی بود که دنبال تعویق بود و اصلا وقت نکرد بخونه که بخواد پزشکی بیاره
> 
> خدا هممونو به راه راست هدایت کنه
> 
> و اما این تعویق هیچ نفعی برای هیچ کسی نداره... چون اونایی که خوندن خیلی خستن میخوان شر کنکورو کم کنن...
> اونایی که نخوندن که پیگیر تعویق و حواشی ان بازم درس نمیخونن!!!
> 
> من یه بچه ی جنوبی ام‌... دو دقیقه کولر خاموش کنیم تلف میشیم اینجا
> ...


راجب حرفاتون نظری نمیدم . اما واقعن اینکه با این شرایط گرما بازم تحمل میکنین و درس میخونین خیلی ارزشمنده . ارزو دارم هرچی میخاید خدا بهتون بده :Yahoo (81):

----------


## maria_sbz

> من ده دقیقه اول ماسک میزنم بعد درش میارم وافعا خفه میکنه ادمو ولی واقعا امیدوارم عقب بیوفته حرکات خوبی داره اتفاق میوفته.


حرکات خوب؟!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ولی شرط میبندم ۹۰ درصد پیج هایی که بچه هارو تشویق به تعویق کنکور میکنن بعد کنکور، یه عکس با روپوش سفید میزارن و تو بیو مینویسن "گروه مشاوره ی تک رقمی ها"
> بگذریم از اینکه نصف بچه ها به تعداد فالوور و روپوش سفیدش اطمینان میکنن و اصلا نمیفمن این همون دانش آموزی بود که دنبال تعویق بود و اصلا وقت نکرد بخونه که بخواد پزشکی بیاره
> 
> خدا هممونو به راه راست هدایت کنه
> 
> و اما این تعویق هیچ نفعی برای هیچ کسی نداره... چون اونایی که خوندن خیلی خستن میخوان شر کنکورو کم کنن...
> اونایی که نخوندن که پیگیر تعویق و حواشی ان بازم درس نمیخونن!!!
> 
> من یه بچه ی جنوبی ام‌... دو دقیقه کولر خاموش کنیم تلف میشیم اینجا
> ...


جالبه شمایی که مخالف کنکوری از طرف همه صحبت میکنی
اتفاقا تعویق یعنی برگزاری کنکور در شرایط مطمئن تر و بهتر
پس تعویق برای حفظ سلامتی همه مهمه
کار رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنید ؟
کار یک روزه ؟ نه ولی کنکور یک روزه و میشه زمان بهتری برگزارش کرد
موفق باشید

----------


## reza2018

> جالبه شمایی که مخالف کنکوری از طرف همه صحبت میکنی
> اتفاقا تعویق یعنی برگزاری کنکور در شرایط مطمئن تر و بهتر
> پس تعویق برای حفظ سلامتی همه مهمه
> کار رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنید ؟
> کار یک روزه ؟ نه ولی کنکور یک روزه و میشه زمان بهتری برگزارش کرد
> موفق باشید


حتما شنیدی که میگن در پاییز اوضاع  بدتر میشه و آنفولانزا هم اضافه میشه،هر چقدر پیش میریم اوضاع داره بدتر میشه و بعید به این زودیا شرایط مطمعن تر و بهتر پیش بیاد.

----------


## Zahra77

> حتما شنیدی که میگن در پاییز اوضاع  بدتر میشه و آنفولانزا هم اضافه میشه،هر چقدر پیش میریم اوضاع داره بدتر میشه و بعید به این زودیا شرایط مطمعن تر و بهتر پیش بیاد.


واقعا انفولانزا علائم خیلی پیدایی داره و میشه جداشون کرد  
کروناس که ناقل بی علامت داره 
در ضمن وقتی کولر روشن باشه احتمال انتقال ویروس چند برابره 
ولی وقتی خاموش باشه هم کرونا هم انفولانزا رو میشه ازشون رد کرد

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> حتما شنیدی که میگن در پاییز اوضاع  بدتر میشه و آنفولانزا هم اضافه میشه،هر چقدر پیش میریم اوضاع داره بدتر میشه و بعید به این زودیا شرایط مطمعن تر و بهتر پیش بیاد.


اینم از اون حرفاییه که مافیای کنکور دهن بچه ها انداخته تا بترسونتشون
مهمترین عامل انتقال ویروس تو فضای بسته کولره که پاییز نیاز به کولر از بین میره
نباید نقد رو ول کرد و چسبید به نسیه
همینایی که تزشون اینه پاییز بدتره میگفتن تابستون با گرمای هوا کرونا از بین میره و کنترل میشه
آنفولانزا واکسن داره که میتونید مرداد یا شهریور بزنید
آنفولانزا درمان موثر داره
انفولانزا علائم مشخص و قابل دیدن دارن
امروز هم دکتر مردانی برنامه طبیب صحبت کردن و گفتن که پاییز وضعیت بدتر نمیشه

----------


## reza2018

> اینم از اون حرفاییه که مافیای کنکور دهن بچه ها انداخته تا بترسونتشون
> مهمترین عامل انتقال ویروس تو فضای بسته کولره که پاییز نیاز به کولر از بین میره
> نباید نقد رو ول کرد و چسبید به نسیه
> همینایی که تزشون اینه پاییز بدتره میگفتن تابستون با گرمای هوا کرونا از بین میره و کنترل میشه
> آنفولانزا واکسن داره که میتونید مرداد یا شهریور بزنید
> آنفولانزا درمان موثر داره
> انفولانزا علائم مشخص و قابل دیدن دارن
> امروز هم دکتر مردانی برنامه طبیب صحبت کردن و گفتن که پاییز وضعیت بدتر نمیشه


انشالله همونطور که میگی اوضاع بهتر بشه و در بهترین شرایط و با کمترین آسیب برگزار بشه.

پ.ن : دقیقا پارسال هم قضیه مشابهی وجود داشت و بچه ها خواستار تعویق کنکور به بهانه مناطق سیل زده بودن و حتی کار به اعتراض در جلوی سازمان سنجش کشید(در حالی که 99 درصدشون اصلا از مناطق سیل زده نبودن و بچه های مناطق سیل زده سهمیه رو به تعویق ترجیح مبدادن)
 بنظر من مثل پارسال اغلب اینایی که دنبال تعویق هستن از سر کم کاری هست نه کرونا...این وسط یه سری پیج و کانال هم دارن از شرایط استفاده میکنن تا فالوور جمع کنن و انشالله از مهر بزنن به کار مشاوره.

پ.ن2: برام واقعا سوال هست مافیای کنکور چه سودی از عدم تعویق میبره که الان افتاده به زبون ها که مافیا مانع تعویق هست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> انشالله همونطور که میگی اوضاع بهتر بشه و در بهترین شرایط و با کمترین آسیب برگزار بشه.
> 
> پ.ن : دقیقا پارسال هم قضیه مشابهی وجود داشت و بچه ها خواستار تعویق کنکور به بهانه مناطق سیل زده بودن و حتی کار به اعتراض در جلوی سازمان سنجش کشید(در حالی که 99 درصدشون اصلا از مناطق سیل زده نبودن و بچه های مناطق سیل زده سهمیه رو به تعویق ترجیح مبدادن)
>  بنظر من مثل پارسال اغلب اینایی که دنبال تعویق هستن از سر کم کاری هست نه کرونا...این وسط یه سری پیج و کانال هم دارن از شرایط استفاده میکنن تا فالوور جمع کنن و انشالله از مهر بزنن به کار مشاوره.
> 
> پ.ن2: برام واقعا سوال هست مافیای کنکور چه سودی از عدم تعویق میبره که الان افتاده به زبون ها که مافیا مانع تعویق هست


انشالا
پارسال و امسال هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن
در رابطه با پارسال حرفتون درسته و من خودمم حتی اخبار تعویق رو دنبالم نمیکردم
امسال همه داوطلبای کشور درگیرن و تعویق اولم نشون داد که مسئله مهم کروناس نه کم کاری و درس نخوندن یه عده .. کسی که درس نخونده باشه چند هفته یا ماه دیگه هم درست درسش رو نمیخونه .. اونی که خونده با وجود خستگی بازم درسش رو میخونه و نتیجه عالی میاره
تعویق کنکور یعنی ترم مهر کنسل میشه پس دانشگاه های پولی یک ترم دانشجو نمیگیرن و چندین میلیارد رو از دست میدن
موسسات و مشاوران کنکوری تا جایی که میتونستن داوطلبای 99 رو خالی کردن و رفتن سراغ 1400 .. اینا پرونده 99 رو بستن ، برای 1400 برنامه ریزی کردن و از الان جدول تایم کاریشون مشخصه و نهایتن چند روز و چند آزمون دیگه 99 رو پوشش میدن و دوست دارن کنکور سر تاریخ برگزار بشه .. کنکور زودتر برگزار شه کسایی که میدونن موفق نشدن میرن برای 1400 ثبت نام کنن پس هر چقدر کنکور عقب بیفته دیرتر برای 1400 ثبت نام میکنن و پول کمتری برای ثبت نام میدن .. اگه کنکور عقب بیفته مجبورن به بچه ها تا کنکور رسیدگی کنن پس برنامشون بهم میخوره و کارشون فشرده میشه و خسته میشن و موسسات مجبورن دوباره هزینه طراحی آزمون جامع ، هزینه پشتیبان ، هزینه نمایندگی ها ، هزینه محتوا برای کنکور 99 سایت ، کانال ، پیج و ... رو بدن
اینن فقط چند موردش بود

----------


## mersadddd

یعنی انقدر ضعیفید در برابر چالش کنکورو کرونا ....

من که امتحان کردم ماسک زدن مخصوصا تو گرمای اهواز خیلی راحته ...

درباره تنقلات خوردن و افت فشار خون هم باید بگم که یعنی شما 5 ساعت نمیتونین گرسنگی رو تحمل کنین پس چطور میخواین پزشک و پیراپزشک  بشید ...فک میکنید اونا دم به دقیقه تنقلات مصرف میکنن نه جانم اونطور که فک میکنید ....

اکسیژن خونتون هم کم میشه ؟ ای بابا شما چقدر بهونه میارید سیاه لشکرا .... برید دو تا بیشتر تست بزنین تا حداقل یکم درصداتونم بالا میاد ....

شما سراسری ها ..دکتری ها حتی همون پزشکایی که میخوان آزمونشون در پاییز برگزار بشه همتون سیاهی لشکرید ..میخواین با اون دو یا 1 ماهی که داده میشه بهتون همه رو جلو بزنین و معجزه کنین رتبه زیر 100 بشید ....ولی ماها اجازه نمیدیم 

ماها (انسان های شریف) که حتی امیدی به قبولی نداریم و پرستاری برامون ارزوعه اجازه نمیدیم به کسانی که از کمبود شرف درر  خود رنج میبرند با  استفاده از عکس طفل معصوم هایی که در امتحانات نهایی با وجود پروتکل های شدید و سخت گیر بر اثر کرونا فوت کردند  به تشویش اذهان عمومی  بپردازند ...نکنه انتظار نداشتید 18 ساله ها هم بر اثر کرونا بمیرن ؟ 

پ.ن : لطفا فونت هایتان را کوچک کنید 

پ.ن 2 : بهانه نیارید 


پ.ن3:اگر کسی برای استفاده از مواد قندی وآب ماسک رو دربیاره و ناقل باشه برای مبتلا شدن همه کافیه ..اندکی تفکر لطفا ...

----------


## Rafolin403

> جالبه شمایی که مخالف کنکوری از طرف همه صحبت میکنی
> اتفاقا تعویق یعنی برگزاری کنکور در شرایط مطمئن تر و بهتر
> پس تعویق برای حفظ سلامتی همه مهمه
> کار رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنید ؟
> کار یک روزه ؟ نه ولی کنکور یک روزه و میشه زمان بهتری برگزارش کرد
> موفق باشید


من از طرف همه صحبت نمیکنم چون کلا من کسی نبودم که از تابستون پارسال استارت بزنم که الان خسته باشم!!!
ولی خیلیارو اطرافم دارم که دوست دارن هرچه زودتر کنکور رو بدن و به زندگیشون برسن...

اون شرایط مطمئن تر خیلی خیلی دیر میرسه!
شاید با کنکور ۱۴۰۰
که خب نمیشه باز یه سال کنکور رو عقب انداخت!
زمستون که بود یادتونه؟؟؟ گفتن تابستون بیاد امکانِ انتقال ویروس از روی سطوح کمتر میشه؟ ویروس با جهش ضعیف تر میشه؟؟؟ و اون وقت تا تابستون اوضاع بهتر میشه؟؟؟
تابستون داره تموم میشه ولی هیچی عوض نشد!!!
اتفاقا پاییز که بیاد مشکلات بیشتری اضافه میشه و حتی امار نگران کننده تر!!


کسی که از کنکور دادن تو این شرایط میترسه فک نکنم بتونه پزشک خوبی بشه...
الان اوضاع همه جا داغونه به نظر شما پزشکا باید برن بشینن تو خونه تا پاییز بیاد و کولرارو خاموش کنیم؟؟؟
محض اطلاع کسانی که به خاطر جنوب میگن
به اطلاعتون برسونم که ما تمامِ پاییز رو تا نصف آذر کولر میزنیم
چون گرررررمه!!!
میخواید بندازیدش بهمن خیال همه راحت شه؟؟؟!

----------


## Mobin.

> من از طرف همه صحبت نمیکنم چون کلا من کسی نبودم که از تابستون پارسال استارت بزنم که الان خسته باشم!!!
> ولی خیلیارو اطرافم دارم که دوست دارن هرچه زودتر کنکور رو بدن و به زندگیشون برسن...
> 
> اون شرایط مطمئن تر خیلی خیلی دیر میرسه!
> شاید با کنکور ۱۴۰۰
> که خب نمیشه باز یه سال کنکور رو عقب انداخت!
> زمستون که بود یادتونه؟؟؟ گفتن تابستون بیاد امکانِ انتقال ویروس از روی سطوح کمتر میشه؟ ویروس با جهش ضعیف تر میشه؟؟؟ و اون وقت تا تابستون اوضاع بهتر میشه؟؟؟
> تابستون داره تموم میشه ولی هیچی عوض نشد!!!
> اتفاقا پاییز که بیاد مشکلات بیشتری اضافه میشه و حتی امار نگران کننده تر!!
> ...


یه لحظه واستا ببینم . من خودم دوس دارم برگزار بشه چون خیلی خستم . اما یه سوالی که دارم اینه که بر فرض ما کنکورم دادیم . قبولم شدیم . میخوایم بریم دانشگاه؟ اموزش مجازی به چه درد ما میخوره؟ لذت دانشگاه به همون رفتنش به یه شهر دیگه بود

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> من از طرف همه صحبت نمیکنم چون کلا من کسی نبودم که از تابستون پارسال استارت بزنم که الان خسته باشم!!!
> ولی خیلیارو اطرافم دارم که دوست دارن هرچه زودتر کنکور رو بدن و به زندگیشون برسن...
> 
> اون شرایط مطمئن تر خیلی خیلی دیر میرسه!
> شاید با کنکور ۱۴۰۰
> که خب نمیشه باز یه سال کنکور رو عقب انداخت!
> زمستون که بود یادتونه؟؟؟ گفتن تابستون بیاد امکانِ انتقال ویروس از روی سطوح کمتر میشه؟ ویروس با جهش ضعیف تر میشه؟؟؟ و اون وقت تا تابستون اوضاع بهتر میشه؟؟؟
> تابستون داره تموم میشه ولی هیچی عوض نشد!!!
> اتفاقا پاییز که بیاد مشکلات بیشتری اضافه میشه و حتی امار نگران کننده تر!!
> ...


#باشه
به سلامت

----------


## mahdi_artur

> #باشه
> به سلامت


داداش بیکاری بحث میکنی؟ میخوای تهش پستات حذف بشه و بهت بگن حیوون؟!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> داداش بیکاری بحث میکنی؟ میخوای تهش پستات حذف بشه و بهت بگن حیوون؟!


اتفاقا اگه حوصله بحث کردن داشتم میتونستم جوابش رو کامل بدم
سر این موضوع فحشم زیاد خوردم
بیخیال
مهم اینه که ما میتونیم کی هستی
شما همیشه تو قلب ما جا داری مهدی جان

----------


## joseph8026



----------

